# Stained graphics



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if there's a way to remove these streaky stains from the vinyl graphics on my van?

I've tried a strong solution of G101, a polish and then a very gentle, slightly abrasive, comound paste. All did nothing to lessen the marking.

Any suggestions anybody?

MoHo is a Swift Bolero.

TIA

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used a Simonise GRP cleaner that worked for me Chris.

Ray.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Cheers Ray.
Having tried some very mild abrasives, to no avail, I'm wondering whether the marking is due to the laminate surface on the graphics having been eaten into slightly (acidic rain?).


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of using a matt clearcoat to re 'varnish' it. I'll try a tiny section first.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just an observation but wouldn't a 'clear-coat' just seal the stains in?

Different surfaces will clean with different products. Maybe I was lucky in using a cleaner I already had. Try others.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the same problem and have tried dozens of remedies to no avail. I think the marks on mine are deeply etched into the decals. That vinyl material has a relatively short life. 5 to 7 years seems about average. Have a look at the descriptions on some of the sites selling it in bulk to sign makers and so on and you'll see the guarantees they give are short.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just an observation but wouldn't a 'clear-coat' just seal the stains in?
> 
> Different surfaces will clean with different products. Maybe I was lucky in using a cleaner I already had. Try others.
> 
> Ray.


Whatever has caused the streak seems to have eaten into the laminate on the printed vinyl.
So, I'm thinking that the marking is more down to a change in surface reflection rather than actual discolouration.
When I wet the area the streak disapears to a large extent. That's why I'm thinking that a satin/matt laquer will even out the reflectivity and make the marking less obvious. Rather than do the whole area I'll mask off the shape shown and blend it in on the right hand side.

I'll let you know how I get on. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------

